# Speedex model 1631



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Struggling with the new interface....but, I was over talking with Mr. Neely about the Ford 841 Powermaster (took him a new battery today).

Offered him my three dead lawn tractors --- he's down with that ... Thank the lord something else is leaving the yard.

Then he walks over and shows me this .. A Speedex Model 1631 he had running 'not too long ago'.

I'm thinking of bringing it home and refreshing it. 

Sure is cute

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

I would changed the auto corrected title but for the life of me, I don't see how to do it. 
JW


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

There are stacks of photos on the web Bekasu, saw some with a lombardini diesel and a Briggs Vee twin horizontal shaft engine fitted, they seem to be popular, good luck with it if you take it on.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a dandy little tractor! It might be a bit of fun refreshing that unit.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Guess we will see what happens.
JW


----------

